

Clay Shirky: It's Not Information Overload. It's Filter Failure. - namin
http://scienceblogs.com/clock/2008/10/clay_shirky_its_not_informatio.php

======
aston
Enter Pressflip...

~~~
schapman
Or maybe exit Pressflip? [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/18/pressflip-
founder-quits...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/18/pressflip-founder-
quits-im-tired-of-the-fight/)

